# Possessed lights...



## Abs (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a 2001 Maxima. My nissan's lights, inside (dash lights, roof light etc) and out (headlights) are constantly flickering like crazy. They flicker like they are possessed. I have taken it to many mechanics (including Nissan), but no one can seem to pinpoint the problem. One said to replace the daytime running module, but I believe that is only for the headlights and wont even address the flickering issue. Any ideas? I have spent enough money on repairs (the problems just dont seem to stop- but that is another post . Thanks.


----------



## robo_geek (Feb 13, 2009)

My first guess would be that the alternator/voltage regulator are bad or you've got a loose/broken main ground connection somewhere under the hood.

While it's remotely possible that it's some weird electronic issue with the DRL, the relationship between the alternator and the headlights is pretty simple. 

You might be able to see something arcing/sparking under the hood at night when this happens. 

It's remotely possible that a short circuit could be causing this, so one test would be to take out one fuse at a time to disconnect various circuits from the alternator. 

Be suspicious of any item that has been added to the car (aftermarket alarms, stereo stuff) and also look closely at anything that has been repaired before.


----------

